# Simple Homemade Dog Treat Recipes



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

For those of us who are looking for alternatives to store bought dog treats especially from China I found a really good link to treat recipes that you might want to make for your pups. : 

Homemade Dog Treat Recipes! This site also has an online store with lots of cool doggy items.


----------

